# Early morning session with ballet elements, c&c



## dzfoto (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi, everyone  There are some shoots I done in a very early morning in Lithuania in a city of Kaunas old town streets.  I wanted soft lighting before the sun comes up. And of course quite empty street look. Your c&c are welcome! 

Full photo set at my website: Aust&#279;jos fotosesija | www.dz-foto.lt

Please, view at full resolution. Thanks.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## oldmacman (Oct 2, 2010)

I like these so much I checked out the whole series on your site. The only ones that seems out of place are the sign board shots. Beautiful series.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Oct 2, 2010)

#2 and #7 are wonderful! great job


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 2, 2010)

Wow, those are great! The only critique is that number 4 seems a little bright


----------



## hazcapjax (Oct 2, 2010)

RauschPhotography said:


> #2 and #7 are wonderful! great job



my favorites, too.


----------



## dzfoto (Oct 2, 2010)

oldmacman said:


> I like these so much I checked out the whole series on your site. The only ones that seems out of place are the sign board shots. Beautiful series.



Thanks!



RauschPhotography said:


> #2 and #7 are wonderful! great job



Thanks!



D-B-J said:


> Wow, those are great! The only critique is that number 4 seems a little bright



Thank you! I processed this photo in a pastel colors to create special softness. All original images are equally exposed 



hazcapjax said:


> RauschPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > #2 and #7 are wonderful! great job
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Oct 2, 2010)

Your pictures never cease to amaze me DZ! Great shots!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Oct 2, 2010)

Those first two are tight.  :thumbup:  Love the color processing in #2.


----------



## rock3ralex (Oct 2, 2010)

beautiful photos. What lens do you use for your wedding and portrait shots?


----------



## Sbuxo (Oct 2, 2010)

i think i love you. o_o


----------



## dzfoto (Oct 3, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Your pictures never cease to amaze me DZ! Great shots!





Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Those first two are tight.  :thumbup:  Love the color processing in #2.





rock3ralex said:


> beautiful photos. What lens do you use for your wedding and portrait shots?





Sbuxo said:


> i think i love you. o_o



Thanks, everyone! 

rock3ralex, I use only canon L series lenses, they are from 14 to 200 mm. My favorite is 35 1.4


----------



## jackiejay (Oct 3, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## g-fi (Oct 3, 2010)

Amazing, as always.


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Oct 4, 2010)

These are fantastic!


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 4, 2010)

Very interesting and exceptionally done.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 4, 2010)

Good stuff! You really know your way around a camera!


----------



## erinag99 (Oct 4, 2010)

I love them!


----------



## Bonzai (Oct 4, 2010)

WOW!!!  Really awesome shots!


----------



## Hardrock (Oct 4, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## meganmarie (Oct 4, 2010)

I agree with most everyone 2 and 7 are wonderful!


----------



## dzfoto (Oct 5, 2010)

jackiejay said:


> Beautiful





g-fi said:


> Amazing, as always.





DirtyDFeckers said:


> These are fantastic!





Big Mike said:


> Very interesting and exceptionally done.  Thanks for sharing.





Derrel said:


> Good stuff! You really know your way around a camera!





erinag99 said:


> I love them!





Bonzai said:


> WOW!!!  Really awesome shots!





Hardrock said:


> Beautiful!





meganmarie said:


> I agree with most everyone 2 and 7 are wonderful!



Thank you very much!


----------

